# Please vouch



## Cornelius (25/4/19)

Good day 

Has anyone dealt with https://www.brothersvapingloungemp.co.za/ before? And can you vouch


----------



## Chanelr (25/4/19)

Have not heard of them.
But I am not sure, if you can't create your own log in details how secure it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/4/19)

Cornelius said:


> Good day
> 
> Has anyone dealt with https://www.brothersvapingloungemp.co.za/ before? And can you vouch



Why do you want to buy from them? For me personally, if they are not on here then they cannot be held accountable for poor service or counterfeit goods.

Facebook and Instagram complaints can be removed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## oSuSkIo (25/4/19)

Well I have bought from them a lot, they are my closest vape store somewhat, they have really good service and the owner is willing to make a compromise when something goes wrong, A kodama lustro of my brother had a constant fire and depleted 2 fresh batteries in under 18 seconds and they swapped the device for him, and the dwarv's they sell are authentic because as far as I know @Zeki Hilmi provided them with stock (but I might be speaking under correction in this matter), I bought my 2nd DL from them and had a really pleasant experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (25/4/19)

Hi there,
Brothers Vaping Lounge is an approved vendor for the Dvarw's. We supply the Dvarw's to them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius (25/4/19)

Thanks guys. I bought from them today, just awaiting delivery. 

I bought from them because they are the only shop in SA with stock of what I want.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

